# Specialized drops XXL on the Stumpjumper



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

It looks like Specialized is no longer making XXL Stumpjumpers. And since the Stumpjumper ST has replaced the Camber then it has dropped it for that bike as well.

I'm glad I got my 2018 XXL Stumpjumper.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Slyham said:


> It looks like Specialized is no longer making XXL Stumpjumpers. And since the Stumpjumper ST has replaced the Camber then it has dropped it for that bike as well.
> 
> I'm glad I got my 2018 XXL Stumpjumper.


yeah, I noticed that as well.

Also, trek dropped the "9" level Fuel EX already. The 9 level was the alloy frame with decent components. Since the 23" frame in the Fuel EX only comes in alloy, we are now stuck with the "8" level as our best build, pretty poor componentry.

santa cruz does the opposite, offering the XXL only in the carbon frames.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I bet by the Aug/Sep/Oct timeframe the XXL will be available for the 2019 alloy Stumpjumpers, and the website will be updated. I feel this is early in production for a 2019 model, and they probably focused on the statistical mode of the most popular size(s)


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

This is what my shop said. Just like how the Evo model isn't available yet but they announced it. 

Keeping my 2010 XXL around and converting to 1X this weekend to keep it truckin.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

They have dropped some other models like Rockhopper 29 xxl recently if I am not mistaken. Is seems like xxl models werent selling enough so they dont give a shite about tall riders.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

They dropped the Camber entirely too and with it another XXL. I'm hopefully going to demo an XL short travel Stumpjumper this weekend and see how it feels. Supposedly the sizes run large but that after around 2016 they made them all smaller so its all relative.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

The sizes have more reach so you can run a shorter stem, but the stack (head tube) is not larger. Even on my XXL SJ I've got an angled up stem and riser bars, so having less stack would make me have to get BMX bars. If all big bike companies go this way I'm going to Guerilla Gravity.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

TNTall said:


> The sizes have more reach so you can run a shorter stem, but the stack (head tube) is not larger. Even on my XXL SJ I've got an angled up stem and riser bars, so having less stack would make me have to get BMX bars. If all big bike companies go this way I'm going to Guerilla Gravity.


Are guerilla gravity bikes made for tall guys?

Glad I bought my Hightower LT. I wouldn't be surprised if Santa Cruz gets rid of them in the near future as well.

It's a rough life for us clyde's.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

GG makes an XXL that they don't list on their website. It is larger than my XXL SJ.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

StumpyXXL said:


> They dropped the Camber entirely too and with it another XXL. I'm hopefully going to demo an XL short travel Stumpjumper this weekend and see how it feels. Supposedly the sizes run large but that after around 2016 they made them all smaller so its all relative.


This year Camber is available in XXL


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

PinkBike says this, "At the other end of the range, the Stumpjumper ST replaces the popular Camber with the same frame but different suspension components and is meant to be a more trail capable package than the bike it replaces."

I think Specialized is still trying get rid of left over Camber inventory and left it up on the website. Besides the highest spec Camber in XXL is the Comp 29. While I'm sure there are steep discounts if you could find one, no dropper post, 2X system blah, purple color choice, poor spec hubs, and a retail of $2450. The 19' Stumpjumper ST alloy 29 is $1850.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a response from Specialized today that they don't have any plans to release XXL SJ and their sizing hasn't changed since last year.

Wysłane z mojego Pixel 2 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

According to their charts sizing has changed since this year's ST XL is smaller than last years XXL.

Time to buy some used ones I guess..


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

@toni31,

Current XL matches previous XL - that is what I meant.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I bought a Camber Comp XXL recently in the sales due to being tall and the size no longer being available from this year. It rides very well for my needs.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Well this makes it easy. Trek Fuel EX in XXL.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Specialized has much prettier bikes!


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

toni31 said:


> Specialized has much prettier bikes!


I agree, but it doesn't matter how pretty a bike is if it doesn't fit!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Has there ever been a XXL Carbon SJ? And is the new SJ sidearm frame only in carbon, or will the alloy frames follow suite? I saw XXL non-sidearm SJ alloy comp bikes on the Specialized site, but guess they are ‘18s.

Also for you taller guys, like mentioned above, look into Guerrilla Gravity. I’m 6’7” 250+ and bought a XL Smash and it fits me perfectly! And yes they can even do a XXL, or will alter some other dimensions for a small fee.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

As far as I know the didn't make a XXL carbon SJ before... only alloy. They are making some '19s in alloy but no XXL. I'm trying to work things out to buy a GG Trail Pistol XXL and would also like a pedalhead.


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

TNTall said:


> As far as I know the didn't make a XXL carbon SJ before... only alloy. They are making some '19s in alloy but no XXL. I'm trying to work things out to buy a GG Trail Pistol XXL and would also like a pedalhead.


Have any other 6'4" guys tested tbe XL stumpjumper st? I went up to my lbs and they just gone done buildig a demo comp carbon ST. I adjust saddle and drop between saddle height and bars was maybe an inch and cockpit felt pretty good. Thoughts? Will demo when I get back from vacation next week.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

I demoed an 19' Stumpjumper Expert XL last weekend. I'am 6'5" 200lbs. I had the seat post set at 6 and had three stacks of spacers under the stem. I am coming from an 10' Comp XXL 29 setup 1x10 with a Traverse Fattie alloy wheelset.








Initial Impressions:
Really good looking bike. I found my head dipping and weaving around all angles to see different parts of the bike. Love the glossy blue uniform color and accents. The detail of the internal cable and brake routing through the frame is really slick. 2.6" tires are burly and damn these bars are wide. Was really shocked I felt like I could fit enough to at least get a ride.

Ride:
15mi with 1,900ft. of elevation. Single track uphill to fire road climb. Int/adv downhill that is near my upper comfort level. Climbing I felt the front end wandered around more than my current bike. Likely because of the slacker geometry. It made some of the technical areas and picking the correct line a little difficult. I had to be more cognizant about keeping my weight over the bars and keeping the front from getting light. I didn't really have to use the 50t on the Eagle drivetrain that much but it was nice and reassuring to have it there. All in all I felt like this new SJ was 10% less efficient of a climber than my bike.

I more than made up that perceived difficiency in climbing ability on the downhill section. This bike ripped on the downhill. I could carry so much more speed over chunkier sections and the grip from the 2.6" tires brought a new level of confidence. I could certainly feel the added suspension travel and I PR'd the difficult section I have done roughly 6 times.

Final Thoughts:
Really curious to try the short travel version after this ride as I think it would more closely align to the style of riding I like. I prefer bust your butt uphills with a rewarding single track flowly switchback type of decent. I have felt like my current bike is a bit big at times and ST has a little longer reach that may help. Looking at a picture of me on the bike it looks a bit small but I felt ok and enjoyed the slightly smaller bike to throw around.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, it does look a bit short for you in picture, but it all depends how offensive you want to ride it


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the write up. I am 6’4” and have access to an XL comp carbon to ride. Will do so soon. With my tight twisty si glue track I want a bike that fits, but being a tad smaller is preferred.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

That bike does look too small and the wandering front end is probably more to do with your weight being too far back than geometry.
I bet there's not much difference in wheelbase between the L and the XL and that means it will be similar handling as far as the tight track is concerned.
Proper bike fit is proper bike fit. That looks like a cramped borrowed bike.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

TooTallUK said:


> That bike does look too small and the wandering front end is probably more to do with your weight being too far back than geometry.
> I bet there's not much difference in wheelbase between the L and the XL and that means it will be similar handling as far as the tight track is concerned.
> Proper bike fit is proper bike fit. That looks like a cramped borrowed bike.


Yup, I agree...I'll have to get a pic with me at 6'7" on my XL GG Smash. While I feel it fits great, I wonder if I look the same...


----------



## MaxMyNameisMax (Feb 8, 2017)

fishrising said:


> Yup, I agree...I'll have to get a pic with me at 6'7" on my XL GG Smash. While I feel it fits great, I wonder if I look the same...


Honestly, if it feels good and rides good, then who cares what you look like on bike. I was hung up on that for a long time and I am still on a 21" 26" wheel bike. I think all tall people look like clowns on these bikes.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

MaxMyNameisMax said:


> I think all tall people look like clowns on these bikes.


thats truth....and the story of my life...

but if it feels good, and you are happy with it, all the power to you!


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. That's why I had someone take a picture of me on it so I could see just how much I would be compromising on a proper fitting frame. It's a bit of a trade off because a smaller frame can be more fun on a decent as you can throw the bike around more but as I noticed on this bike it can be a bit more difficult on the uphill. I did not ask or notice if the bike was in the high or low setting. The ST has 10mm more reach if that's really anything.

I'll try to get a picture on my XXL Stumpy for comparison. Here's how my brain works so I can see the geometry number comparison. The bar width and stem length is pretty laughable.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

MaxMyNameisMax said:


> Honestly, if it feels good and rides good, then who cares what you look like on bike. I was hung up on that for a long time and I am still on a 21" 26" wheel bike. I think all tall people look like clowns on these bikes.


If the rest of the bike geometry fitted, then that might be fine and dandy. Riding a bike that fits is not about fashion for me. I look back on what I thought were great-handling bikes and they were great for their time. Comparing to what's out there now? Night and day. 
Too many tall guys don't even know what a properly-fitting bike feels like because they spent their lives riding a compromise.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting information with comparison chart.

Top tube length is only 8mm in difference. 

Reach + Stem Length is about 25mm longer on my 10' bike. Seat tube angles are 0.2 degree different. With a slightly longer stem on a 19' it would help keep the weight more over the front and keep a tighter line without the wandering. This would have the adverse effect of slowing steering response on the downhill however. 

19' stumpy has 18mm longer wheelbase. This is likely attributed to the 2 degree slacker head angle with the ST. Still won't be able to keep those end rail caps on my Thule bike racks on because the bike is long.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

TooTallUK said:


> Too many tall guys don't even know what a properly-fitting bike feels like because they spent their lives riding a compromise.


So so true. I'm a relative newcomer to MTB but been on road and velodrome for a long time now. A couple of years ago I splashed out and got me a Canyon XXXL and a custom Duratec track frame. The revelation in getting onto a bike that fits you properly is mind blowing! Now I know my Scott Scale is too small for me and more recently as I've tried more technical tracks it's just p!$$ing me off. Saving hard now to stretch out to a Pole. Looking to see/try a Honzo today, but the whole rear geo thing has me leaning heavily to the Pole


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

My 2017 XXL Stumpjumper (22" ST) feels larger than most of my other XXL Trek Superfly (23" ST) and XL Niner RKT and RIP bikes (22" ST) bikes. The Stumpjumper has a more stretched out cockpit and very tall head tube. Too bad they discontinued, but there is Guerrilla Gravity, as long as the steep seat post works for you.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi @StumpyXXL
Did you have chance to try ST version? What is your inseam? I am exactly your height and trying to convince myself that I am not too tall for '19 SJ


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

I did actually demo an 19' ST Expert 29 just this past weekend. It was a great metric for comparison because just 3 days prior I did the same exact ride on my own bike. 

Felt more comfortable size wise on the ST. I had the dropper post set at 8 and believe that was the max. Specialized lists the 6'4" the max for stumpjumpers and I think that is pretty accurate. With a slightly longer stem and maybe a different dropper that maintains the minimum insertion I believe I could get it to fit comfortably. 

Ride impressions. Maybe because I could not get the seat exactly where I wanted it I felt about 10% slower on the climbs. However on the descent, the brand new Butcher and Purgatory grid tires were amazing. The carbon frame was noticeable in its stiffness and how light the bike overall was. I could really toss the bike around more, get more air on hips and berms. Because of the XL frame I felt my body mass was lower and handling was much better than my bike. Drivetrain was 1x12 Eagle. Honestly felt like it was overkill and I never needed the 50t. Never went into the 10t either. NX 11 speed is perfect for me as my current setup is 1x10 with a 42t wolfstooth cog. Overall I felt 20% fast on the descent. 

I compared my two rides on Strava and it reflected what I thought. No faster overall as the ascents I was slower and descents were faster. So really in conclusion, worth a few thousand to get a new bike that was a tinny bit more fun and no faster? I don't think so. If so I would just go base Alloy ST 29 and throw some Roval wheels, carbon bars, and a 1x11 setup and call it a day.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

I forgot to also mention I have a 36" inseam. Also it occurred to me that the 19 ST may have felt even more playful beyond the geometry changes because it was a bit of a smaller bike. Many people go a size down because you are able to control and move the bike around more. 

I may pick up an Alloy ST 29 XL at the price and upgrade it along the way. It would match the 19 Diverge E5 Comp I just ordered and I would have two matching color bikes in the stable. Sand color wouldn't typically be in my top 5 colors but I would never have to clean them!


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

I am 6ft7 and due to having a longer body get stuck between sizes but for mountain bikes ended up with XXL as it feels better to ride for me. The only change was to fit a slightly shorter stem to make the handling and riding position better.

You will find the Diverge interesting. I do a 50 mile mostly off road ride on mine and it is really good for exploring. The road sections are much faster than on a mountain bike and off road until it gets a little rough or technical it is faster then my XC hardtail. It is a lot slower than a mountain bike over the rough stuff but good fun.


----------



## cwoj (Oct 2, 2018)

Rafu said:


> Hi @StumpyXXL
> Did you have chance to try ST version? What is your inseam? I am exactly your height and trying to convince myself that I am not too tall for '19 SJ


Hi Rafu,
I'm 6'4", 240, & coming off an XXL Stumpy Evo 29 (just posted in classifieds here actually). For what its worth... I took a short trail spin on a 2019 Stumpy... found it noticeably smaller than my XXL, & couldn't get past that difference in size. I'm headed toward a GG Smash as my n+1.
Cheers.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you guys for your feedback. I broke my collarbone so now I have plenty of time read and think about the bikes as I cannot ride one.


----------



## cwoj (Oct 2, 2018)

Rafu,
Heal up... & then keep the rubber side down!


----------



## Kpacs (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi there,

Thanks for all the useful info. I'm 6ft4 and inseam of 35 inches. I got a great deal 2 years ago on a 2017 XL Carbon Stumpy. I've been battling for these 2 years with steam lengths, bar width, rise etc to try compensate for the cramped top tube. Low and behold now a mate is selling his brand new XL 2019 Expert Carbon Frame (not the ST). It has better reach and is slacker but I'm concerned if it's enough. I'm on the market for a new frame and am also looking at the Banshee Prime XL. For me it's all about getting the geometry right and the Banshee is on the other end of the spectrum in reach etc. I also don't want to have to bomb on a 80mm stem to make up for reach cause I want to ultimately run about a 45mm stem. Do you recon I should let that SJ Expert go?


----------



## Kpacs (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey Rafu, hope you're back on the bike and going strong after last yeas collar bone. Just curious did you go for the ST SJ? I'm also a tall guy at 6ft4 and insean of 35 inches. I've got the 2017 XL SJ and it's too small. Looking at the 2019 normal Expert I can see that the geo figures are better but I'm thinking of rather getting another bike with at least 20mm more reach than the 2019 SJ.


----------



## cwoj (Oct 2, 2018)

6’4” here... left a 2015 XXL Stumpy evo 29r in Dec for a GG Smash XL... I still love my Smash. Tried the 2019 XL Stumpy... felt much too small fwiw.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

If it's in the budget look at an XXL Santa Cruz. They have both the reach and tall stack height needed for guys 6'4" and up.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought a mid year 2019 refresh of the Stumpy ST Comp Carbon 12 speed. Oak green color is gorgeous. I am 6'5" with a 34" inseam and my lbs swapped out the 45mm stem for 65mm I believe and I don't feel too cramped. I am definitely on the boundary of fitting but I wouldn't hesitate to buy another or suggest the bike to someone of similar size.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Kpacs,

Your post escaped my notice. I am good, but I would not call this season really successful, but at least I am closer to new bike purchase (Nov-Dec).
I am debating between Stumpjumper LT Alloy Comp 29 (XL), Scott Genius 940 (XL) and Fuel EX 8 (XXL). My preferred LBS handles Specialized and Scott, but Stumpy may be to short and Genius too low. Fuel is bigger than these two, but I am still not convinced and would prefer Stumpy.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> If it's in the budget look at an XXL Santa Cruz. They have both the reach and tall stack height needed for guys 6'4" and up.


The new HT shows that SC listened to us regarding silly low stack and reach values. The XXL is NICE!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Crockpot2001 said:


> The new HT shows that SC listened to us regarding silly low stack and reach values. The XXL is NICE!


Agreed. Havent seen it yet but gives me hope if my xxl ever needs replacement.


----------

